# Chick-fil-A Just Dropped A Huge Bombshell That Will Change Everything For Police In America



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Chick-fil-A Just Dropped A Huge Bombshell That Will Change Everything For Police In America*







JDG

With all the controversy surrounding the #BlackLivesMatter movement, it's rare for a company as massive as Chick-fil-A to take a stand - but they have.
A counter movement has come out of the media wreckage called #PoliceLivesMatter that urges citizens to respect police and understand that they are here to*serve and protect*, and that if you abide by the law and cooperate like a mature law-abiding citizen, you'll be protected.

*Chick-fil-A issued "Back The Blue" t-shirts to it's employees to help bring support to our law enforcement officers.*









Chick-fil-A said they wanted to show support for #PoliceLivesMatter because they are serving us on the streets every day and that a lot of negative derogatory rhetoric has come their way over the past few months.

Chick-fil-A Just Dropped A Huge Bombshell That Will Change Everything For Police In America


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

For anyone who would like to support them the closest one is in RI
Bald Hill Road 
1500 Bald Hill Rd Warwick, RI 02886
Chick-fil-A Bald Hill Road - Warwick Restaurant - Home


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Burlington Mall, and Two (2) in Nashua NH for you north of Boston folks!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

mpd61 said:


> Burlington Mall, and Two (2) in Nashua NH for you north of Boston folks!


Right on Amherst street in Nashua.... Deeeeelicious.

Also on Amherst st., the Tilted Kilt.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Right on Amherst street in Nashua.... Deeeeelicious.
> 
> Also on Amherst st., the Tilted Kilt.


I'm spoiled. I have a Dunkin Donuts on one corner and a Chick-fil-a in the plaza on the other corner.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm tearing up, I really am. Chic-fil-A HAS a somewhat conservative track record and this is just heartwarming to see.


----------



## carodo (May 23, 2010)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Right on Amherst street in Nashua.... Deeeeelicious.
> 
> Also on Amherst st., the Tilted Kilt.


Yeah, but you're still in Nausea. Gross.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Hank Moody said:


> Fenway. Construction starts next week.


Dammit. I'll never get you north again... Especially since "that blonde" moved south.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

woodyd said:


> I'll be making a trip to the Burlington Mall tomorrow for lunch. I try not to eat fried food, but this is an exception. Let's promote this on Facebook, etc as well.


They have grilled chicken wraps and salads too. Don't forget the awesome shakes either.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

There is one at 286 Turnpike Rd Westborough, MA Route 9 when they first opened a Chick-fil-A rep stopped by the station with a whole bunch gift certificates. Just an FYI for my eastern Worcester county and Middlesex peeps.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Was the go to on Scribbles Fam R&R in Orlando last month.
Elizabeth Warren is appalled, and St Tom is spinning in his grave...GOOD!


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

As the cow on the billboards says: "Eat More Chik'n".


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

One of the things I REALLY liked about moving to Pennsylvania: Chik-Fil-A is quite common in the greater Philly area; I have one not even 5 minutes away. When I was still in New England, the only one I could find was at the North Shore Mall. Great to see that they're expanding up there now.

I miss Papa Gino's down here though.


----------

